# Do any of you upload or create content on YouTube?



## Nigel (May 18, 2016)

I record random bits of gameplay of when I play different games on my PS4 and then I upload them to my channel on YouTube.

Anyone else here do that?

If so, link your content, I'd love to see it.


----------



## SullenPlummet (May 19, 2016)

I do; I upload progress vids when I remember to record them and do live commentary LPs as well. www.youtube.com: InnocentGuillotine


----------



## Nigel (May 19, 2016)

Cool! Checked your content and liked what I saw. Keep up the good work ^^


----------



## euthanizedCanine (May 19, 2016)

I do! I usually do small animations or little animatics. Purely for entertainment, and to see what I could improve on  ^^"


----------



## Nigel (May 19, 2016)

Love the randomness of them xD Good work tho ^^


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 27, 2016)

So far, the only original ones I've done were trailer reactions, and footage of me defeating my lv. 50 Peach amiibo in Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS.


----------



## Nigel (May 27, 2016)

Link your channel and I'll check it out ^-^


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 28, 2016)

Winslow said:


> Link your channel and I'll check it out ^-^


www.youtube.com: Robert Jindra Try that.


----------



## Nigel (May 28, 2016)

You upload what you like. I like that ^-^


----------



## Fureviews (May 30, 2016)

Yep yep!

We play mostly retro games and indie games: www.youtube.com: Fureviews Gaming


----------



## Nigel (May 30, 2016)

Y'all make great content! I subbed x3


----------



## Fureviews (May 30, 2016)

Thank you kindly, sir!


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 31, 2016)

Winslow said:


> You upload what you like. I like that ^-^


thx


----------



## sucbohuc (Jun 10, 2016)

Cool! Checked your content and liked what I saw. Keep up the good work ^^


----------



## IronWolfTempest (Jun 19, 2016)

I also do gaming on my channel but also plan to do more things in the future, but so far I'm just having a blast with my fur friends

m.youtube.com: IronWolf Tempest


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jun 26, 2016)

I've had a Let's Play channel for about half a year now. Currently on hiatus due to personal issues, but I hope to get back to uploading.

Here's my channel if you want to check out my stuff:
www.youtube.com: EMRLD-Mew2


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 26, 2016)

Fureviews said:


> Thank you kindly, sir!


Well saw ur content and I must say it was quite entertaining i subbed


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 27, 2016)

To keep my identity safe, I can't say.  You'd best stay away from my YouTube videos though, but I'll share them privately through messages if you *want* to die.


----------



## Fureviews (Jul 2, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> Well saw ur content and I must say it was quite entertaining i subbed



Thanks a lot! We try to be entertaining but in terms of views our videos appear to be hit or miss.


----------



## AJ3035 (Jul 22, 2016)

Howdy!

I make silly little live action movies.

Clicky this.   Just uploaded a fresh one the other day. ^^


----------



## Nigel (Jul 22, 2016)

AJ3035 said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I make silly little live action movies.
> 
> Clicky this.   Just uploaded a fresh one the other day. ^^



I looked at some of your videos and I found them really entertaining. How often do you upload because I'd like to see more!


----------



## AJ3035 (Jul 22, 2016)

Winslow said:


> I looked at some of your videos and I found them really entertaining. How often do you upload because I'd like to see more!



Thank you! Right now I'm trying to push one out every two weeks.

College and life are getting in the way a bit,  so it is making it just a tad bit difficult,

but hearing that you liked my silly stuff really puts me in the mood to make another!

Thanks again!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 22, 2016)

AJ3035 said:


> Thank you! Right now I'm trying to push one out every two weeks.
> 
> College and life are getting in the way a bit,  so it is making it just a tad bit difficult,
> 
> ...



I see but keep up the good and silly work! Curious to know what you have planned for the future as well so don't be afraid to PM me xP


----------



## AJ3035 (Jul 22, 2016)

Winslow said:


> I see but keep up the good and silly work! Curious to know what you have planned for the future as well so don't be afraid to PM me xP



I'll do my best!

Sounds good, feel free to PM me too. Maybe we could share ideas and make the next blockbuster hit ^^.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 22, 2016)

AJ3035 said:


> I'll do my best!
> 
> Sounds good, feel free to PM me too. Maybe we could share ideas and make the next blockbuster hit ^^.



I'll be sure to keep it in mind ^~^


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm creating a fragmovies from Quake 3/Live 
www.youtube.com: W0lfSn1pe

Have Fun


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 13, 2016)

My brothers and I run this no-budget skit channel called RippingCreamySkits.

If you do decide to check it out, I highly recommend watching either Manray Pork, Made with Real Gingers, Jimmy, The Kingdom of Tooku'Ig, Stinging Pain, The House with the Thing, or Catch. Those are our highest-quality videos.


----------



## Sarah Delicia King (Aug 13, 2016)

I make speedpaints on youtube. This is my most recent one.


----------



## Storok (Aug 13, 2016)

I am trying to make some gameplay content but I am really bad at it... so...


----------



## Nigel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hm.. You all make some interesting content.



Storok said:


> I am trying to make some gameplay content but I am really bad at it... so...


 
You should see what I do then..


----------



## Storok (Aug 13, 2016)

I show you some of mine...
Pls tell me where to improve and so on and what kind of video you like better...
video 1 : 




Video 2 :






Winslow said:


> You should see what I do then..


Whats your channel though


----------



## Nigel (Aug 13, 2016)

I honestly don't know.. I do raw gameplay myself with no commentary but I personally don't think your content is half bad.


----------



## Storok (Aug 13, 2016)

raw gameplay is more or less something you cant do anything wrong with i just have this problem that raw gameplay can have loong parts of emptyness


----------



## Nigel (Aug 13, 2016)

This is an example of the stuff I record.






Sometimes random clips and sometimes long gameplays.


----------



## Storok (Aug 13, 2016)

Winslow said:


> This is an example of the stuff I record.


the quality is A okay but...
I would recommend a slightly higher bitrate
but otherwise it's A okay
also you just inspired me for another Video thx for that


----------



## Nigel (Aug 13, 2016)

Storok said:


> the quality is A okay but...
> I would recommend a slightly higher bitrate
> but otherwise it's A okay
> also you just inspired me for another Video thx for that



You're very welcome.
And.. thanks for the advice.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 13, 2016)

I make videos of my friends and I playing video games we can pass around with eachother. Nothing interesting.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Aug 14, 2016)

Winslow said:


> You're very welcome.
> And.. thanks for the advice.


Try 10 MB/s and H.264(if you use other codec)
Also set sound to minimum 192 KB/s


----------



## Storok (Aug 14, 2016)

Wolf-Snipe said:


> Try 10 MB/s and H.264(if you use other codec)
> Also set sound to minimum 192 KB/s


also 5.1 and high profile never forget that


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 14, 2016)

Just finished making a review for a thing a youtuber's doing on his channel. Of course, I'm not going to specify which one because I don't need people trying to find out personal details about me.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Aug 17, 2016)

Umm well Im part of a small channel, and hopefully when i move out of my current place, I'll be making more content of my own, as right now its just a friend of mine making all the vids. Gaming vids, some unboxing, possibly some animations in the future I dunno.


----------



## Killonoid (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello everyone! I do video game reviews and a couple lets plays, ALL IN FURSUIT! 

Here's my latest episode, this one on Pajama Sam


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 23, 2016)

Yes, but it's under my real name, so I'll probably not tell you.


----------



## Nigel (Dec 23, 2016)

Why mention it here then lol


----------



## Somnium (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm making a decent living from it


----------



## Nigel (Dec 23, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I'm making a decent living from it


Awesome. What kind of content do you actually post though?


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 23, 2016)

I do. But I'll never show it.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 23, 2016)

Winslow said:


> Awesome. What kind of content do you actually post though?



The good kind. It's just business, nothing more. I don't really like what I post, but it's easy and pays very well, so why not.


----------



## Nigel (Dec 23, 2016)

Somnium said:


> The good kind. It's just business, nothing more. I don't really like what I post, but it's easy and pays very well, so why not.


I'll take your word for it lol.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 23, 2016)

Winslow said:


> I'll take your word for it lol.



You mean you don't believe me?


----------



## Nigel (Dec 23, 2016)

Somnium said:


> You mean you don't believe me?


I didn't say I was. Not that it really is my business anyways. You keep doing what ever makes you money :>


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Dec 23, 2016)

Killonoid said:


> Hello everyone! I do video game reviews and a couple lets plays, ALL IN FURSUIT!
> 
> Here's my latest episode, this one on Pajama Sam



I don't watch those......don't take it as you make crappy YT content.
Games you record kind don't suits me if i can say that


----------



## Royn (Dec 23, 2016)

YES!


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 23, 2016)

Killonoid said:


> Hello everyone! I do video game reviews and a couple lets plays, ALL IN FURSUIT!
> 
> Here's my latest episode, this one on Pajama Sam



While I'm no fan of "Let's Play" videos where the player is yelping and screaming all over the place (I can name a few), I actually found yours to be entertaining as you offer a little humor as well as your intended content.


On a separate note, I don't technically "create" original content, but I've recently been playing with some other creators videos (with their permission) and creating 3D versions that allow for slightly more immersive experiences etc. Most of it is under this name over on YT.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Dec 23, 2016)

I dont do much with Youtube. I plan on uploading some my songs that I release. And as well for soundcloud
I do help a friend of mine do gameplay vids though. Which counts as doing stuff on youtube. I been doing a few lets plays, as I do basically all the annotations/tagging in the vids after he uploads them! xD 

But yeah, I would like to start releasing some new kick ass tracks that I'm working on to get better at :3


----------



## Nigel (Dec 23, 2016)

I just realized that I haven't uploaded anything of my own. I mostly just upload parts of games that I love to play and sometimes make some really random videos. I'll post something in a bit.


----------



## Nigel (Dec 23, 2016)

Okay.
Here's the kind of ''content'' I make..







Spoiler: Trippy and super violent shizz











I am planning to make some actual gameplay of me and my friends having good times in various games though.


----------



## Killonoid (Dec 23, 2016)

Wolf-Snipe said:


> I don't watch those......don't take it as you make crappy YT content.
> Games you record kind don't suits me if i can say that


Yeah, that's fine. We all have our own tastes


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Dec 24, 2016)

Killonoid said:


> Yeah, that's fine. We all have our own tastes


But still nice idea to do lets plays while sitting in fursuit


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Dec 24, 2016)

Wolf-Snipe said:


> But still nice idea to do lets plays while sitting in fursuit



Great idea! That would be so fun! To do lets plays in a fursuit. I might do something like that once I get my partial suit!


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 24, 2016)

I made a fight scene with fake Undertale character. My magnum opus, lol


----------



## Nigel (Dec 24, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> I made a fight scene with fake Undertale character. My magnum opus, lol


Nicely done. I've never played Undertale myself but it was pretty dope nonetheless.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Dec 24, 2016)

KeitoTheMidnightFox said:


> Great idea! That would be so fun! To do lets plays in a fursuit. I might do something like that once I get my partial suit!


I never really looked into it, but I believe Like a Faux Productions does that.


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 25, 2016)

Winslow said:


> Nicely done. I've never played Undertale myself but it was pretty dope nonetheless.


Hey, thank you! I spent a couple of days on it, glad somebody likes it  As for Undertale, highly suggest to play it - I know the fanbase of the game is quite obnoxious, the game itself is overhyped, and by objective accounts it's far from "THE BEST GAME EVER MADE" people make it out to be, but as somebody who was one of the first players, long before the whole hype train began, I'll confirm that it's really quite a masterpiece, and probably the closest thing you can get to a true Mother/Earthbound sequel/successor (well, if not counting fan-made Mother 4 that's still in development as of now). In fact, my friend disliked the game mainly _because_ in his opinion it's "tried too hard to be a new Mother game", so it's up to you whether it's a good or bad thing c:


----------



## Nigel (Dec 25, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Hey, thank you! I spent a couple of days on it, glad somebody likes it  As for Undertale, highly suggest to play it - I know the fanbase of the game is quite obnoxious, the game itself is overhyped, and by objective accounts it's far from "THE BEST GAME EVER MADE" people make it out to be, but as somebody who was one of the first players, long before the whole hype train began, I'll confirm that it's really quite a masterpiece, and probably the closest thing you can get to a true Mother/Earthbound sequel/successor (well, if not counting fan-made Mother 4 that's still in development as of now). In fact, my friend disliked the game mainly _because_ in his opinion it's "tried too hard to be a new Mother game", so it's up to you whether it's a good or bad thing c:


I'll keep it in mind. I don't really play many games at the time. Mostly PAYDAY 2 and the Hotline Miami games. I've never been that bothered by the Undertale fanbase itself but I never saw interest in the game either. Probably because I was too busy with other games at the time lol.


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 25, 2016)

Winslow said:


> I'll keep it in mind. I don't really play many games at the time. Mostly PAYDAY 2 and the Hotline Miami games. I've never been that bothered by the Undertale fanbase itself but I never saw interest in the game either. Probably because I was too busy with other games at the time lol.


It's quite short too, coming to that. With decent skill (which is given if you're badass enough to beat HM1/2) you can complete it in 2-3 hours - 4-6 if taking second playthrough in regard, since two separate "paths" are completely different experiences. So yeah, another reason for recommendation - I completed UT in half-a-week in spare time when I worked as a shop assistant for 12 hours a day c:

Hotline Miami rocks too, though. Easily in my personal top 3 of best indie titles/series of all time (Hotline Miami 1/2, Binding of Isaac Vanilla/Rebirth/Afterbirth, Undertale). I still find it kinda funny and interesting how it influenced music industry and was one of the main reasons for the whole synthwave revival, while gameplay itself (despite being freaking awesome) never really caught on.


----------



## Nigel (Dec 25, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> It's quite short too, coming to that. With decent skill (which is given if you're badass enough to beat HM1/2) you can complete it in 2-3 hours - 4-6 if taking second playthrough in regard, since two separate "paths" are completely different experiences. So yeah, another reason for recommendation - I completed UT in half-a-week in spare time when I worked as a shop assistant for 12 hours a day c:
> 
> Hotline Miami rocks too, though. Easily in my personal top 3 of best indie titles/series of all time (Hotline Miami 1/2, Binding of Isaac Vanilla/Rebirth/Afterbirth, Undertale). I still find it kinda funny and interesting how it influenced music industry and was one of the main reasons for the whole synthwave revival, while gameplay itself (despite being freaking awesome) never really caught on.


I see. I don't even know what keeps me playing Hotline Miami to be honest. Either the level editor or the music. Though I can understand why it never caught on. People just look the other way instead of actually spending time and formulate a proper opinion about the games. I personally just enjoy the setting and the near incomprehensible plot in the two games. Even inspired me to make custom campaigns in the second one. Undertale sounds like something I'd like. I'll try it out.


----------



## Storok (Jan 18, 2017)

I created this piece of video...


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 19, 2017)

I do but its game play and shit  post's  for a weeb game called osu


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Jan 20, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I do but its game play and shit  post's  for a weeb game called osu


Its still a thing, right?


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 20, 2017)

Wolf-Snipe said:


> Its still a thing, right?


yep......


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 20, 2017)

I make motovlogs sometimes. I basically just ride my motorcycle around and tell my GoPro and anyone on Youtube about my life.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 21, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> I make motovlogs sometimes. I basically just ride my motorcycle around and tell my GoPro and anyone on Youtube about my life.


Sounds pretty cool. I'd love to see it sometime.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 21, 2017)

Winslow said:


> Sounds pretty cool. I'd love to see it sometime.


Sure, it's seriously nothing special though.
www.youtube.com: PoznosGS is my old channel with some content on it. I quit uploading to it sometime in 2015.
www.youtube.com: Riverstone is brand new with one segmented ride on it. I'm actually starting to do some stuff worth talking about now so I figured I try it again.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 22, 2017)

Storok said:


> I created this piece of video...


I love your logo. I don't know why. I simply do :3



FlannelFox said:


> Sure, it's seriously nothing special though.
> www.youtube.com: PoznosGS is my old channel with some content on it. I quit uploading to it sometime in 2015.
> www.youtube.com: Riverstone is brand new with one segmented ride on it. I'm actually starting to do some stuff worth talking about now so I figured I try it again.


I find your videos oddly relaxing. I don't know if it's because of the scenery or the way you talk. But nice videos! 


Personally I'd like to start a cooking channel at some point, but given my ability to cook, that would probably be a bad idea xp.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I find your videos oddly relaxing. I don't know if it's because of the scenery or the way you talk. But nice videos!
> 
> 
> Personally I'd like to start a cooking channel at some point, but given my ability to cook, that would probably be a bad idea xp.


That's how I got into it, watching them to relax. Curious what you watched though- I went back today and realized the audio on the older videos is *awful*.

I would totally subscribe to 'Sarachaga's Kitchen'. It could be all about your misadventures on your journey from novice to master chef extraordinaire. :3


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 22, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> That's how I got into it, watching them to relax. Curious what you watched though- I went back today and realized the audio on the older videos is *awful*.


I watched  the two videos on the second channel, and the audio was quite good. 


FlannelFox said:


> I would totally subscribe to 'Sarachaga's Kitchen'. It could be all about your misadventures on your journey from novice to master chef extraordinaire. :3


First episode coming soon:_"Help!The kitchen is burning!"_. But thanks! I'll do it, sometimes, if I find an idea.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I watched  the two videos on the second channel, and the audio was quite good.
> 
> First episode coming soon:_"Help!The kitchen is burning!"_. But thanks! I'll do it, sometimes, if I find an idea.



I punched a hole in my GoPro case and plugged in a microphone ^-^

You should summon seitan! Seitan is delicious >:3


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 22, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> I punched a hole in my GoPro case and plugged in a microphone ^-^
> 
> You should summon seitan! Seitan is delicious >:3


It seems to work pretty well. Must be a really tiny microphone tho.

Also, grilled seitan is going to be my signature dish now :3.


----------



## Storok (Jan 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I love your logo. I don't know why. I simply do :3


it is because I manipulate people without them knowing so they like it


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> It seems to work pretty well. Must be a really tiny microphone tho.
> 
> Also, grilled seitan is going to be my signature dish now :3.


Oh man, I'm so hitting up your restaurant!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jan 22, 2017)

I made these two tumors yesterday and today...


----------



## Royn (Jan 22, 2017)

This is me.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 22, 2017)

I upload all of my video game-inspired music to YouTube, and I usually make some small video accompaniments to it, like animations and equalizer effects. I'll probably have a few piano covers of classic game themes on there too, once I decide on which ones I should perform. If that sounds like something you'd be into, the link to my first game music-inspired album is below. The channel's just called 'T-LARC'.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Jan 22, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> I upload all of my video game-inspired music to YouTube, and I usually make some small video accompaniments to it, like animations and equalizer effects. I'll probably have a few piano covers of classic game themes on there too, once I decide on which ones I should perform. If that sounds like something you'd be into, the link to my first game music-inspired album is below. The channel's just called 'T-LARC'.



I might take a look at your channel when i'll have some time


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 22, 2017)

Wolf-Snipe said:


> I might take a look at your channel when i'll have some time


Cool. It covers a lot of different genres and sounds, so while I doubt anyone would like all of it, there'll probably be a few tracks that suit your tastes.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 22, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> Cool. It covers a lot of different genres and sounds, so while I doubt anyone would like all of it, there'll probably be a few tracks that suit your tastes.


I really enjoy video game soundtracks, I usually keep a couple on my phone that I swap out occasionally. (Right now it's Undertale and Okami) They're gems in my opinion, so much more heart goes into them compared the stuff you get on the radio.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 22, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> I really enjoy video game soundtracks, I usually keep a couple on my phone that I swap out occasionally. (Right now it's Undertale and Okami) They're gems in my opinion, so much more heart goes into them compared the stuff you get on the radio.


I love the Undertale soundtrack! It's one of the best soundtracks I've ever heard - videogame or otherwise! I know it might sound silly, but I think that its use of leitmotifs and reprises comes close to matching that of the Lord of the Rings soundtrack, which is saying a lot when the complex aural tapestry Howard Shore was weaving had to fill the boots of 12 hours of high-concept movie-making. Toby Fox should seriously consider doing some smaller music projects!


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 22, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> I know it might sound silly, but I think that its use of leitmotifs and reprises comes close to matching that of the Lord of the Rings soundtrack [...]  Toby Fox should seriously consider doing some smaller music projects!


I'd definitely get myself a copy if he did, but I'd miss the fact that the music _did _allude so well to the story. 
Like how Flowey's theme is just this creepy utter thing of dread until you get to 'Hopes and Dreams' in the pacifist ending and it becomes almost a good thing, like a change of heart reiterating "Stay Determined!"


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 22, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> I'd definitely get myself a copy if he did, but I'd miss the fact that the music _did _allude so well to the story.
> Like how Flowey's theme is just this creepy utter thing of dread until you get to 'Hopes and Dreams' in the pacifist ending and it becomes almost a good thing, like a change of heart reiterating "Stay Determined!"


I completely agree. I think it was when I heard Flowey's theme inside 'Hopes and Dreams' that I realised that I'd be coming back to this soundtrack again and again. Somehow, it never seems to get old! ^_^


----------



## Nigel (Jan 22, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I made these two tumors yesterday and today...


YTP are as dead a harambe is. C'mon man. Nice meme tho


----------



## Karatine (Jan 22, 2017)

Winslow said:


> YTP are as dead a harambe is. C'mon man. Nice meme tho


YTP is life.

I made a few racing game videos. I like this one because it unintentionally synced with the music.




I also have a bunch of Fallout 4 video footage that could make a nice Criken-esque video if I wasn't so lazy.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 22, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> Somehow, it never seems to get old! ^_^


Tell me about it.. it's been my go-to background music since I bought it a month ago. I've got a 12 hour drive ahead of me in a week or so and it's likely what's going to be playing most of the way.


----------



## scythemouse (Jan 22, 2017)

Since your subect line asked. Yes, as a matter of fact, I do. Gaming content, not so much Let's Plays, I'm more of a highlights type of video maker. I hope to do more, in higher quality soon, but for now:

www.youtube.com: scythemouse


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jan 22, 2017)

Winslow said:


> YTP are as dead a harambe is. C'mon man. Nice meme tho


I titled it YTP cuz I honestly had no clue what else to call it. xDDD


Winslow said:


> as dead a harambe is.


C'mon man. That meme is as stale as a saltine cracker. Nice maymay tho.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 23, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I titled it YTP cuz I honestly had no clue what else to call it. xDDD
> 
> C'mon man. That meme is as stale as a saltine cracker. Nice maymay tho.


I know the harambe one is obviously. Was never a good meme to begin with but I understand how you'd find naming something like your videos difficult. 


Karatine said:


> YTP is life.
> 
> I made a few racing game videos. I like this one because it unintentionally synced with the music.
> 
> ...


Criken-esque sounds like my types of videos. I'll check 'em out sometime.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Jan 23, 2017)

scythemouse said:


> Since your subect line asked. Yes, as a matter of fact, I do. Gaming content, not so much Let's Plays, I'm more of a highlights type of video maker. I hope to do more, in higher quality soon, but for now:
> 
> www.youtube.com: scythemouse



Sounds interesting....i might take a look


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 23, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Tell me about it.. it's been my go-to background music since I bought it a month ago. I've got a 12 hour drive ahead of me in a week or so and it's likely what's going to be playing most of the way.


Stay determined, now!


----------



## Antoon (Jan 24, 2017)

I do animation videos and also game trailers for my own games 
www.youtube.com: Antoons


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Jan 24, 2017)

Antoon said:


> I do animation videos and also game trailers for my own games
> www.youtube.com: Antoons


Nice!


----------



## Praw (Jan 26, 2017)

I have a LP channel going with frequent updates; release schedule for Monday wensday and friday
www.youtube.com: One Paw Rising Games


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (May 18, 2017)

Today morning i've uploaded my newest creation:






Enjoy


----------



## Honey Lavender; (May 18, 2017)

Of course! I upload Halo content, and my newest video is scheduled to go live later today! Here's my channel trailer in the meantime:






Have fun!


----------



## T-LARC (May 24, 2017)

I've done some smaller music projects before. But recently, I started my downhill trajectory as a furry YouTuber! Woot! 

I'm hoping to do more interesting stuff than the standard Q&As, but if they're fun, then I'll probably be making those too! ^^


----------



## LizzyTheLupine (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm a YouTuber too, I do a lot of gaming stuff and I do Pokemon GO vlogs too.
I'm pretty trash but I do my best ♥


----------



## Denji (Aug 3, 2017)

I just capture random bits of gameplay that I find worthy of uploading and do a small ''montage'', mostly just trying out some stuff in the editing side of things for now.
www.youtube.com: Raspy


----------



## Nigel (Aug 4, 2017)

Nice, both of you.

Forgot that this thread existed..


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 4, 2017)

i used to have a youtube channel it was quite popular too at its peak it had 80k subs i think i was lucky though cause a much larger youtuber found my channel and gave me a shout out for some reason 


i stopped it cause i wasn't feeling it anymore and subs are kind of assholes they expect you to work off their schedule not your own


----------



## Nigel (Aug 5, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i used to have a youtube channel it was quite popular too at its peak it had 80k subs i think i was lucky though cause a much larger youtuber found my channel and gave me a shout out for some reason
> 
> 
> i stopped it cause i wasn't feeling it anymore and subs are kind of assholes they expect you to work off their schedule not your own



Sounds like you got the wrong kind of attention then.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Aug 5, 2017)

Winslow said:


> Sounds like you got the wrong kind of attention then.


That implies that there's such a thing as the right kind of attention...


----------



## Nigel (Aug 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> That implies that there's such a thing as the right kind of attention...



Depends on how you look on things.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 5, 2017)

I have two close friend that do. Does that count?
Fauna Yaseha's YouTube Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCE....._9mic2TnmkvNGQ
Jayson Husky's YouTube Channel: www.youtube.com: Jayson Husky


----------



## Nigel (Aug 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I have two close friend that does. Does that count?
> Fauna Yaseha's YouTube Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCE....._9mic2TnmkvNGQ
> Jayson Husky's YouTube Channel: www.youtube.com: Jayson Husky



Of course it does!


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> That implies that there's such a thing as the right kind of attention...



i don't actually know what you mean about that 

i was never going to be a career youtuber even if i had like 5 mil+ subs i was never going to focus on youtube i was doing it for me like i was doing a lets play of opposing force and they weren't generic like "Lets play HL: Opposing force| Part 5" they were like "LP Opposing force: 5 That one time i saw my crush naked" or "TW Rome 2: My humanities teacher begged me to never go into politics" cause i found rather than talk about the game its self i would talk about life experiences or stories and people seemed to like that so i'd watch the footage see what i talked about most then incorporated that into the tile 

 my uploads weren't on a schedule either they were just when ever i had time to do them and my subs got shitty about that constantly asking if the channel is dead and it just got on my nerves you upload a video but its never enough they just ask for more


----------



## Nigel (Aug 5, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i don't actually know what you mean about that
> 
> i was never going to be a career youtuber even if i had like 5 mil+ subs i was never going to focus on youtube i was doing it for me like i was doing a lets play of opposing force and they weren't generic like "Lets play HL: Opposing force| Part 5" they were like "LP Opposing force: 5 That one time i saw my crush naked" or "TW Rome 2: My humanities teacher begged me to never go into politics" cause i found rather than talk about the game its self i would talk about life experiences or stories and people seemed to like that so i'd watch the footage see what i talked about most then incorporated that into the tile
> 
> my uploads weren't on a schedule either they were just when ever i had time to do them and my subs got shitty about that constantly asking if the channel is dead and it just got on my nerves you upload a video but its never enough they just ask for more



Exactly. You got people who demanded videos on a specific schedule even though that wasn't how you worked your channel..


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 5, 2017)

Winslow said:


> Exactly. You got people who demanded videos on a specific schedule even though that wasn't how you worked your channel..



yeah i got the ol "if you uploaded every monday and friday you would have WAY more subs" i really didn't care i was just happy thousands of people had enjoyment from my ramblings and gameplay 

the kicker? my videos were never even monetised i didn't care about money or popularity if you tried to upload on a certain day you may not be feeling it then and you go play a game you're not in the mood to play and it lowers the quality cause you're thinking "lets just get through this fuckin thing" 

so i did my own thing


----------



## Nigel (Aug 5, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> yeah i got the ol "if you uploaded every monday and friday you would have WAY more subs" i really didn't care i was just happy thousands of people had enjoyment from my ramblings and gameplay
> 
> the kicker? my videos were never even monetised i didn't care about money or popularity if you tried to upload on a certain day you may not be feeling it then and you go play a game you're not in the mood to play and it lowers the quality cause you're thinking "lets just get through this fuckin thing"
> 
> so i did my own thing



You do whatever you feel like. People are just demanding and stupid sometimes..


----------



## Lithooves (Aug 30, 2017)

I upload and livestream games like Titanfall 2, Just Cause 3, and games like that! All from my PS4 too!
www.youtube.com: The Pynkachu

I intend to do fursuit videos eventually when I get enough money to commission one as well.


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 30, 2017)

I made one video about a year ago. It was a speed art project for college to show understanding of Adobe Premier pro.


----------



## MissLizzyLizard (Sep 5, 2017)

I doooooo!
I do gameplay videos but also dumb stories about things that have happened to me or whatever.
I'll link one 






I upload and do a live stream like. Daily :3
I'm pretty passionate lol


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 5, 2017)

MissLizzyLizard said:


> I doooooo!
> I do gameplay videos but also dumb stories about things that have happened to me or whatever.
> I'll link one
> 
> ...



just some advice don't delete comments even if they're nasty cause its very much frowned upon rather take them into consideration and just go about your day don't disable comments or likes either because its a good indicator of if you're doing something wrong Pyro makes a lot of good points about this

if you had a video with like say 1k dislikes and 28 likes and one of the comments in the video was "this channel sucks" with 200 likes and another was "this channel is great" with 2 likes then its one of those "one of these things are not like the other" type situations take it as feed back not just mindless hate


----------



## MissLizzyLizard (Sep 5, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> just some advice don't delete comments even if they're nasty cause its very much frowned upon rather take them into consideration and just go about your day don't disable comments or likes either because its a good indicator of if you're doing something wrong Pyro makes a lot of good points about this
> 
> if you had a video with like say 1k dislikes and 28 likes and one of the comments in the video was "this channel sucks" with 200 likes and another was "this channel is great" with 2 likes then its one of those "one of these things are not like the other" type situations take it as feed back not just mindless hate


Did you watch the video ?

I said I disabled the comments out of upset and that I wish I hadn't.
Also, I can handle comments that are like 'HUUUR UR A GAY FURRY' or whatever, but personal attacks on my gender/sexuality aren't nice.
I did talk later that night in a stream about the origin of those comments and how they came from someone who decided to target me specifically but I didn't particularly want to say that in the video as I felt it was irrelevant to the thing I wanted to talk about.


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 5, 2017)

MissLizzyLizard said:


> Did you watch the video ?



i tried to but... like... yeah the voice... i know you addressed that in the voice video but i find it irritating it really sounds like a fake falsetto voice


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 5, 2017)

I want to but there's a few issues; 1) hardware isn't good enough to do gaming, 2) music isn't good enough to do a music-based channel, 3) I'm not all that comfortable on camera unless I'm doing something fun, and 4) I'm too broke to afford decent hardware/software


----------



## MissLizzyLizard (Sep 5, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i tried to but... like... yeah the voice... i know you addressed that in the voice video but i find it irritating it really sounds like a fake falsetto voice


Um.... Alright, well thanks for insulting my voice.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 5, 2017)

I occasionally post videos, only train stuff these days, trying to upload an hour and a half video with all the best footage I got over the summer.


----------



## redhusky (Sep 6, 2017)

Sometimes I upload drawing process vids. www.youtube.com: loszhor


----------



## Thrix (Nov 26, 2017)

I do let's plays with a very close friend of mine sometimes when we feel like it. I'll link an example but skip ahead in the vid for you since the first moments are tech issues (has banter and stuff but most people aren't patient enough for that). I'm the dorky guy that's currently playing and my friend's the one with the hysterical laugh. It's only a few minutes, starting from the time stamp so give it a look if ya want.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 26, 2017)

Oh yeah, I never linked any of mine.
Welp, here's time to change that:






Working on more as we speak.


----------



## 134 (Nov 26, 2017)

I've got 2 channels but I rarely post videos (mostly some nerdy stuff) which I can't watch myself because I cringe everytime I watch one of my own videos... and they are all german.
www.youtube.com: Alex TVN
And I have a shitty camera.


----------



## MissLizzyLizard (Dec 16, 2017)

I can't remember if I posted here or not!! theres probably a way of finding out but I'm v dumb and can't figure it out sooo...

I make videos! They're really bad! But I do my best because I enjoy it ♥ I make videos about just random stuff thats on my head or sometimes I play video games like 99% of the rest of YouTube 

www.youtube.com: MissLizzyLizard


----------



## Zerohi (Dec 16, 2017)

I used to. I stopped over a year ago... however I plan on starting again in Jan/Feb

I mainly did gaming videos
(note that I wasn't very good at editing in the beginning lol)

my English was on par here hahah, aka it was horrible that day  go to 3:19 for a good example


----------



## Sladin5Ever (Jan 15, 2018)

Originally my channel was just gonna be speed drawing process videos, but now I'm mainly focusing on video games, starting with an Okami HD (PS4) Let's Play series

Link: www.youtube.com: Hitaka5Ever


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

I have a bunch of miscellaneous furry cartoon related videos.
www.youtube.com: Anon Raccoon


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Jan 22, 2018)

I am starting to post vlogs on my channel...Just posted the first one today. 
www.youtube.com: AspectJacob


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Feb 11, 2018)

My newest video:




Its a full 10 min duel in Xonotic


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Mar 24, 2018)

Newest Quake Live Frag video


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 25, 2018)

Wolf-Snipe said:


> Newest Quake Live Frag video


 Love quake


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Mar 25, 2018)

I do, although there isn't really any furry stuff on there. Just speedpaints, a few old animatics, and uncolored animations of mostly fandom-related stuff with around 20 views each. Don't really care, though. Mostly use it to show stuff to my friends.

m.youtube.com: Weegeepie 27


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 25, 2018)

I have a crappy youtube channel where I post music and small gameplay videos
It's called TheFoxInTheBoxProductions


----------



## Joni (May 25, 2018)

I want to make something on YouTube. But for that, I need a fursona with all the different expressions and I can't draw so that could be expensive, and I'm new in the furry fandom.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

Okay, is this terrible or am I maybe slightly decent at making music?


----------



## Joni (May 28, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Okay, is this terrible or am I maybe slightly decent at making music?


That's pretty good. A little bit variety can't be wrong, to make it more interesting to listen.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 28, 2018)

I'm using a bit of a git of a music creation programme to make this stuff though, which is simple to use but restricts creativity so variation is a bit tricky to do ._.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 28, 2018)

I make shitty meme videos


----------



## Nigel (Jun 1, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I make shitty meme videos


Who doesn't these days honestly lol


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 5, 2018)

I used to make gameplay videos, and after two years of being very down in the dumps I'm actually working on getting back into it.  I have some serious issues with keeping a schedule of course - I almost have to record them in batches if I want to maintain anything and that basically means I can't learn from viewers or even sit down and think about where I'm messing up so hard.

Used to be almost all older games because that's all the computer could handle, looking to break out of it and play some more modern stuff now that my computer is viable again.  Supermodern stuff has to wait for the new graphics card though.

.....now I'm suddenly regretting putting two DOS-era games in a Twitter poll I did about "what should I play next".


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 13, 2018)

Wooo, new piece ^w^


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jun 13, 2018)

No I only have this because I thought it was hilarious when I encountered it:


----------



## Nigel (Jun 20, 2018)

Don't think I've really shown what kind of crap I upload once in a blue moon because my friends want to compile random moments we've had in Siege every now and then.


----------



## MadXStitcher (Jul 14, 2018)

I do speed art. But I don’t really like to draw, so the majority of my content is art that isn’t drawing or painting. I have an old speed art channel I might go download the videos from and re-edit to throw up here since it looks like I may be having surgery soon, and won’t be able to record for a while.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Jul 16, 2018)

My latest video, a Xonotic fragmovie with footage from 2017


----------



## FluffyBambooOfficial (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm getting ready to do gaming, but I wont get the money to do so until September 10th or something like that... But once in a while I do upload art relate stuff.

I was going to do a video on a winner for a oc palette design if anyone would like to participate... the winner gets a $25 dollar gift card of their choice and their palette design gets used for my gaming channel's mascot!
here's a link for more details:
www.deviantart.com: OC PALETTE COMP! ANYONE CAN SUBMIT!!


----------



## FluffyBambooOfficial (Aug 24, 2018)

Re to Wolf-Snipe
I like it! What kind of graphics card do you got by chance? It's so smooth!


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 1, 2018)

First video in a long time. Finally got some editing software on this computer, so maybe I'll do more in future. Was fun, the editing and the meet.

Behold! Clips from the LondonFurs 1st September meet! All to the the tune of Hall of the Mountain King.

LondonFurs September Meet: A Tail of Blood, Sweat, and Shiny Balls:






Oh, and these are totally SFW shiny balls. You can see them in the video, just some public art thing that the LondonFurs like to play with.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Sep 2, 2018)

Only when super drunk


----------

